# Has anyone riding a 26 experienced smug on the trail?



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Has this whole 26, 27.5, 29 brought more smugness towards the 26 rider?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Frankly, unless the bike has 20" or 36" wheels, I do not even notice what the size is. I just greet my follow rider.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

I purchased an SB66c a couple months ago and have received nothing but compliments.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oakeshott said:


> I purchased an SB66c a couple months ago and have received nothing but compliments.
> 
> View attachment 906809


That's a beauty and good luck with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No.

But I'm not in the mix of lots of riders. Mostly just a small group or few others I know and ride with. I ride during most normal workweek hours so I don't see much traffic.

If I get any grief, I'll just tell them my moderate riding trail choices, style and lack of talent will prevent me from getting any newfangled inventions. They will believe me.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I can barely go for a ride without running into some level of condescension from riders on "modern" bikes. Comments about how my bike is "old school", or "holy crap, you rode that, on that?!?!", and asking when I'm going to "upgrade".

Funny how many of those idiots I've ridden off my wheel lately.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The regular group ride I do is mostly 26" with a growing number of 650b, and I'm usually the only 29", and we just ride, so no. I do encounter a tremendous amount of butthurt on this forum, though.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

evasive said:


> The regular group ride I do is mostly 26" with a growing number of 650b, and I'm usually the only 29", and we just ride, so no. I do encounter a tremendous amount of butthurt on this forum, though.


This reminds me of motorcycle rides. Some folks are kinda cliquish about what others ride. I always appreciate/ed different bikes and had plenty of assortment as company. Three of us comprised a 20 yr old Nighthawk, a Harley and the third was a big cc scooter Suzuki 650 Bergman.

I feel the same way with bicycles and fellow riders .... anything that rolls is fine and if someone has to spout off about why their setup is best, or everyone has to comply with one idea of wheel size, full sus or whatever, my guess is they have low self-esteem or came from an island of misfit toys.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm smug whenever I see a derailleur on someone's bike.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?!?!

GOOD GOD!

RIDE WHAT YOU RIDE AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANYBODY THINKS!

sorry about the shouting but god and baby jesus help us all...when is this nonsense going to stop?


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

We see mostly 29ers around here, I've never heard anyone give anybody crap over what they ride. It seems that people are just glad to other riders out riding, be it a Next or a FS carbon wonder. Though I would like to see how those guys on Next bikes would rip up the trials on a FS carbon wonder.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Its all about the ride and the hell with the rest.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I think a lot of riders think that they are buying into something awesome, so they are stoked. They also want to spread the stoke but the problem is, they don't realize that they come off as being smug. Don't get me wrong, there are riders who are downright a55holes but for the most part, I don't think it's intended. For the record, all my bikes are 26's.


----------



## RaythePedaler (Feb 10, 2014)

They don't say much if you're passing them. I've had a few jokes cracked about my over decade old 26er. Laugh at them and leave them far behind on the trail.

Most of the jokes are cracked by kids with bikes mommy and daddy bought that still have reflectors... I ask them if mommy knows they're riding without their knee pads, and then leave them in the trail.

TL;DR they're much less smug when they can't keep up. Wheel size means nothing when compared to skill, fitness, and balls.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

As many times as I have ridden with (or encountered) other riders, the only comment that came close to a "critique" was some guy asking me why I didn't ride clip-less. This was amidst a pleasant enough conversation. I think he was prepared to promote the virtues. I explained that I do ride clip-less at times, but since it was early winter and my feet get cold, I switch to hikers and platforms. That was the end of that. 

My advice is to not let it bother you. If its just 'promotion', maybe a simple comment like "Interesting. For now I'll ride what I have". If its more than promotion, and borders on ridicule, you might consider riding with nicer people. If its friendly 'ball-breaking' between buddies, then I'm sure you can find some short-coming of your pal to return the favor...nobody's perfect!


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

I preemptively sneer at anyone not riding a 26" wheel bike, to establish my superiority. So, I guess the answer is no.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Frankly, unless the bike has 20" or 36" wheels, I do not even notice what the size is. I just greet my follow rider.


Same here. When a rider passes by I never notice wheel size. If I am on a group ride I might notice wheel size, but I don't care. I ride what I can the way I can and for the most part keep up just fine. 90% of my riding speed is self imposed either by, fitness, skills, or bravery. The last 10% at best could be impacted by my bike.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I only see wheel size being debated on the internet. If someone were to actually confront you about your wheel size choice in person you should be left to assume their douchey and they should then be avoided, usually by everyone. 

Seriously how many of you are having this type of overly-sensationalized, overly-emotional debate about wheel sizes before your group ride with your friends? I know people who beat my a** on 26ers out on the trail and I don't like them not because their wheel size but because they're better than me.  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Around here you still see older 26ers on the trail, but anybody who's bought a new bike in the last 2-3 years will almost always be on a 29er. That said, I don't think I've gotten any comments, good or bad, regarding wheel size on the trail.

MTBers aren't like roadies in that regard. Like huffster says, any "negative" comments I've gotten on the trails have always been good-natured ribbing amongst my riding buddies. If I did hear something, I've got two standard replies: "Well, then you won't have to look at it after I drop you." or "If you'll buy me a replacement that you find acceptable I'll be happy to swap it out."


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

"Now choose your favorite size, and be a dick about it"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

That sums it up nicely!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

As I pass or get passed, I'm always thinkin' "Hey what's that between their legs?" Wheel size doesn't really enter into the train of thought so much. A bike is a bike, the wheels go round and round, the rider just rides (or should).


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i just ride what makes me stack less.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Never experienced that. Wouldn't care any way. I can say that when I see someone on an old school vintage bike I immediately have respect. It always reminds me that I don't need the newest greatest technology in order to enjoy the sport of cycling. Nothing wrong with a new bike either, and i do drool over those from time to time.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

I've haven't had any riders give me hard time on the trail. However we bust each others chops on what we ride. When that's over we shut up and ride..... well most of us....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

_CJ said:


> Comments about how my bike is "old school", or "holy crap, you rode that, on that?!?!", and asking when I'm going to "upgrade".
> 
> Funny how many of those idiots I've ridden off my wheel lately.


I get that comment more than any others about my little wheels.

I'm a strange one in these parts, though. I ride an 11 year old 26" wheeled bike that's been upgraded on a fairly regular basis, so most components are only a few years old at most. The bike doesn't look as old as it is. Most people around here are on the 29er bandwagon, though, so they notice the difference in wheel size. I also ride plaforms and 5.10's as of this year, so right now most people's attention is focused on my pedals, because clipless pedals are viewed like gospel in my neck of the woods.

I work in a shop part time and I love the comments and questions sometimes. My shop only has high end 29ers and 27.5 mtb's. The only 26ers are less than about $600. A guy was asking me the other day what wheel size I recommended. He kinda did a double-take when I told him "whatever you feel most comfortable on". I think he'd gotten some line about the wheel size he HAD to ride from other shops.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Never...it's a pretty mixed bag where I ride in South Texas. I can say that most of the hardtails seem to be 29ers. The FS bikes tend to lean more toward 26ers.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

shekky said:


> WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?!?!
> 
> GOOD GOD!
> 
> ...


This. I ride a 1x10 650b and am not smug about anything. Who f'ing cares? It's about what floats YOUR boat. If I tried to get an ego about a 26'er chances are they would huck over something I couldn't push my bike and walk down.

A wheel won't make anyone a more skillful rider

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Funny thing about that...

The only wheel size comment I've ever gotten riding my Yeti ASR-5 (26" wheels) is "Hey, is that one of those 650b bikes?" I've gotten that on several occasions.

I'm guessing my height (5' 6") makes my wheels look bigger than they are. The fact that Yeti's are relatively uncommon must make people think my bike is cutting-edge new so it MUST have those new wheels.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

At the last Socal Enduro I overheard a group of riders at the finish debating wheel sizes. One of them actually said "If you see someone still riding a 26er you should laugh at them." A couple of the other guys agreed.


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

This would make a great new South Park episode. Smug part 2. 
Hey are you riding the new 29 or 27.5??? Sure am!!
Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah but that's Socal (the epicenter of caring what other people think), you have to consider the source. I'm in Norcal, and I just bought another 26'er. I know, gasp!



z400jt said:


> At the last Socal Enduro I overheard a group of riders at the finish debating wheel sizes. One of them actually said "If you see someone still riding a 26er you should laugh at them." A couple of the other guys agreed.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

If they are smug about 26" wheels maybe the trick is to change the subject.

I can imagine watching them pi$$ themselves laughing at my Motorola brick phone. 

It's still in the house somewhere spewing radiation.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

When I see a 29er rider, I throw rocks at them I've just removed in order to sanitize the trail. When they are stunned I knock them over like sleeping cows, and piss on their handlebars - while standing in the middle of the trail. Then I light some trees on fire, shout Enduro! and rip down the hill, making sure to knock over anyone climbing up.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

bwheelin said:


> Has this whole 26, 27.5, 29 brought more smugness towards the 26 rider?


not here in Arizona... I have yet to see someone seriously judge someone based on their wheel size...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bad andy said:


> When I see a 29er rider, I throw rocks at them I've just removed in order to sanitize the trail. When they are stunned I knock them over like sleeping cows, and piss on their handlebars - while standing in the middle of the trail. Then I light some trees on fire, shout Enduro! and rip down the hill, making sure to knock over anyone climbing up.


Hey man that's my move


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

JoePAz said:


> I ride what I can the way I can and for the most part keep up just fine. 90% of my riding speed is self imposed either by, fitness, skills, or bravery. The last 10% at best could be impacted by my bike.


i suppose it depends on the terrain, but i'd have to disagree with this based on my own experience.

after riding my 26" Stumpy hardtail since 2001, i recently purchased a spankin new FS 27.5 Transition Bandit & know for a fact that i'm a better rider on it (descending anyways) i go faster, jump higher, mow over everything (almost) than i ever could on my old bike. granted, if i go on 'standard xc' type trails, my new ride feels like a howitzer at a knife fight.. just a case of the right tool for the job.

as for haters... hell, i took it as a compliment when people would look at my old bike & say 'you ride that up here?'


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

_CJ said:


> I can barely go for a ride without running into some level of condescension from riders on "modern" bikes. Comments about how my bike is "old school", or "holy crap, you rode that, on that?!?!", and asking when I'm going to "upgrade".
> 
> Funny how many of those idiots I've ridden off my wheel lately.


Just goes to show you... It's not the bike; it's the _rider_, regardless of wheel size.

:madman:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

dfrink said:


> Yeah but that's Socal (the epicenter of caring what other people think), you have to consider the source. I'm in Norcal, and I just bought another 26'er. I know, gasp!


Heh. I was born in NorCal, left the state, and later returned to attend college in SoCal. What culture shock: everything revolving around appearance, fashion, peer group and public opinion. The epitome of superficiality. Yuck. Learned my lesson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Remember most people in SoCal come from 
somewhere else, so don't blame us.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I live in Socal and Can give a rat's poop pipe what anyone rides. I don't roll with those kind of superficial folks who do. I can easily picture the group Chuckling over people who ride 26" wheels


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a 26 and a 29. They are both Ellsworths, AKA Worthless's, and if anything, people give me grief for the maker, not the wheel size.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, I did experience smug on trails.
From 26" riders.
Telling me how the whole 650b is an industry created BS.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

jazzanova said:


> Yes, I did experience smug on trails.
> From 26" riders.
> Telling me how the whole 650b is an industry created BS.


Wow, I had no idea. I feel so, so sorry for you.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I just want to thank the OP for starting yet another wheel size thread. I feel certian that this will settle the debate on a world wide level once and for all.


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

Yeah one time a chick on the trails said my 26" wheels were not big enough to ride with her. So she rode with another guy that had a 29er. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> Yeah one time a chick on the trails said my 26" wheels were not big enough to ride with her. So she rode with another guy that had a 29er.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're too good for the likes of her.


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> You're too good for the likes of her.


Thanks lol. I tried to tell her it's not the size of the wheel that matters but how fast you turn it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I can have a problem with holding in the smug and other remarks but it happens with any sized wheel. That goes for the wheels I'm spinning or seeing.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

turbodog said:


> Wow, I had no idea. I feel so, so sorry for you.
> 
> View attachment 907164


Thank you very much.
Your compassion is very nice and appreciated. They can be real PITA posers sometimes.
It really gets tiring constantly explaining to those diehard 26" riders the origins of the 650b passion. 
I have learnt some can't be convinced though. Especially the ones who have never tried a 650b or 29".
BTW, I still ride my 26". Only not as much as I used to.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

The only smug I ever experience is from Prius drivers as I fill my '67 GTO, but they can't help it because of the smug cloud that floats over them.

I gently remind them that if it weren't for my car, their car wouldn't be necessary. 

Chuck


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

I love my mountain bike and mountain biking. I however couldn't ever imagine making a remark about whatever bike you ride let alone wheel size. 
If they some how come out with a 28" wheel then people will probably like that too. 
I mean come on if someone's remarks about wheel size bothers a person to begin with we have bigger issues on our hands. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Pete, you are wearing thin on this whole forum. How do you find the time in high school to post so much?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Only a total douche bag would have sufficient lack of common sense to act smug about the bike someone else is riding. Pretend you don't speak english and get away from them asap.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> Yeah one time a chick on the trails said my 26" wheels were not big enough to ride with her. So she rode with another guy that had a 29er.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some guys have to ride 29ers to avoid dragging. just sayin...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

These folks hung up on wheel size discrimination have never had a good time or at least never been to Las Vegas.
The lesson those ladies will pass along is if performance isn't suffering, there is no need to bring up size.

When they do, it's called a 'Tell'.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> Yes, I did experience smug on trails.
> From 26" riders.
> Telling me how the whole 650b is an industry created BS.


I only get that on MTBR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Today was a great day. I managed to get in 2 rides. I recall talking briefly throughout the day with a family of 4, a couple and 3 other single riders.

I could not tell you what brand of bike any of them have, what size wheels they had, whether they were clipped in, whether they were riding FS/HT/Rigid or whether they were wearing spandex.

I could tell you what their faces looked like and what we talked about, and even a couple names. We mostly talked about the great whether, the awesome scenery, the sweet trails, how to get to a particular trail, best direction to take a particular trail, things to do in the area...stuff like that.

It was all a very positive experience, as usual. That's why I do it.


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

[Q UOTE=huffster;11316730]Today was a great day. I managed to get in 2 rides. I recall talking briefly throughout the day with a family of 4, a couple and 3 other single riders.

I could not tell you what brand of bike any of them have, what size wheels they had, whether they were clipped in, whether they were riding FS/HT/Rigid or whether they were wearing spandex.

I could tell you what their faces looked like and what we talked about, and even a couple names. We mostly talked about the great whether, the awesome scenery, the sweet trails, how to get to a particular trail, best direction to take a particular trail, things to do in the area...stuff like that.

It was all a very positive experience, as usual. That's why I do it.[/QUOTE]

You're not a real rider then. You should have berated him about what he wore and his bike brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First time I went out with a wee group on a local trail, one guy was riding a 26er and he jokingly called me and another 29er rider cheats... My father-in-law who rides a 29er, believes I was conned into purchasing my 650b Kona Process. Another time I was out on my 29 HT, doing a few loops of a local trail I bumped into 3 out of towners, they were riding FS trail bikes 120 - 140 travel... They wouldn't give me the time of day. One of them tried to start a friendly conversation, and the other two soon dragged him back to the fold. So there is stigma out there for sure (regardless of wheel size), find some like minded riders and forget the rest.

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> You're not a real rider then. You should have berated him about what he wore and his bike brand.


He's not a Mtbr rider. A Mtbr rider would finish the ride , then post up a report on his iPhone in the parking lot, describing the wrong clothing, bike brands, wheel sizes, tires, pedals, suspension, dropper posts, handlebar width & stem sizes that everyone was using. And to boot, when they rode, they all were doing it wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I see everything from Next to Cannondale lefties. The best bike is the one you throw a leg over.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't understand all this talking people do about wheel size etc. on the trail??? I never really talk to anyone except a riding partner if I have one. I just go ride and come home. Seems weird to me.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

Oakeshott said:


> I purchased an SB66c a couple months ago and have received nothing but compliments.
> 
> View attachment 906809


That is one of best looking bikes I've ever seen. Great choice!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> Yeah one time a chick on the trails said my 26" wheels were not big enough to ride with her. So she rode with another guy that had a 29er.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have told her I was saving the other 3" for later.

All the SoCal comments are funny. I live in SoCal and it doesn't seem to be an issue like the majority of the internet makes it out to be. Like the only aholes are in SoCal.

Except fatbikes. Those guys are weird.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Not at all. My friends are going 650b and my next bike will likely be mid sized wheels. My 26 Turner 5 Spot keeps up pretty well but we agree that 650b has advantage in the chunk. Next bike will be something like the Knolly warden or Turner Burner. There are 29ers here but are not dominant in these parts. Most ride 26 or are moving to 650b here around Cumberland, BC.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

My last ride out I had my ss 26, with a freshly painted frame using canned spray paint, and a dude i ran into on the trail invited to the group that gets together for a weekly ride. All levels welcome. There are friendly people out there.


----------



## Prairiedownhill (Jul 15, 2014)

If your bike works for you and you love riding it, then ride it and to heck with what others think. Unless, of course, you ran into them.
Seriously, the whole 29 vs. 26. vs. 650B debate is about as sensible as the GM vs. Dodge vs. Ford debate with pickups.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Prairiedownhill said:


> If your bike works for you and you love riding it, then ride it and to heck with what others think. Unless, of course, you ran into them.
> Seriously, the whole 29 vs. 26. vs. 650B debate is about as sensible as the GM vs. Dodge vs. Ford debate with pickups.


Ford please. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Prairiedownhill said:


> If your bike works for you and you love riding it, then ride it and to heck with what others think. Unless, of course, you ran into them.
> Seriously, the whole 29 vs. 26. vs. 650B debate is about as sensible as the GM vs. Dodge vs. Ford debate with pickups.


Or how about blonde, brunette or redhead?


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

dwt said:


> Or how about blonde, brunette or redhead?


No debate there, the answer is yes.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I say ride what you got..... its not about the bike , its about the rider..... my bikes are old.... a 97 rockhopper and an old murray from about 1990.... I pretty much built them from what was available..... I have not had steady work since 2010.... got my bikes cheap at garage sales or bikes I picked up for free... right now I am trying to come up with enough cash to replace the bottom bracket on the rockhopper......if somebody makes fun of my bikes I tell them I will gladly take donations for a new bike..... that generally shuts most people up..... my bikes are what I can afford and they work for me......as far as other people even if they are riding an $80 roadmaster at least they are out riding it........ better than the internet bikers that never ride the bike and it just sits there looking new.......it seems some people these days want to have something more expensive than the next guy......what ever... I just care about riding no matter what kind of bike it is


----------



## Dopamine (Jan 21, 2010)

Smugness on the trail? If I ever get it I just point to my shirt:
View attachment 913633


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

BumpityBump said:


> I don't understand all this talking people do about wheel size etc. on the trail??? I never really talk to anyone except a riding partner if I have one. I just go ride and come home. Seems weird to me.


I'm the same way. I'm not trying to be rude but usually during the week especially I don't have the time. It takes me 45 minutes to do a lap at the local trail, and I work from home. I'll set a model up to render out and go for a ride once or twice a day. I don't have time to stand around and argue about wheel size because I've got to get home. Luckily I can remote desktop from my phone so I'll stop mid way to set up another, or redo something if i messed up a setting.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

_CJ said:


> I can barely go for a ride without running into some level of condescension from riders on "modern" bikes. Comments about how my bike is "old school", or "holy crap, you rode that, on that?!?!", and asking when I'm going to "upgrade".
> 
> Funny how many of those idiots I've ridden off my wheel lately.


I am fortunate to have a friend who is a monster, alien rider

he has ONE bike he has ridden since time began, and still rides today.

a 1950-something schwinn one-speed coaster brake, one-piece crank with the cups tack-welded to bb, old school 26 inch crap wheels (swapped out with other junk wheels when they blow) with pig-iron bike rack and pig iron bars. cheapest tires ever

it is heavily modified in that...everywhere it broke in the past is now welded/shimmed double. now it cannot break, ever. also, it has concrete rebar welded in as a seat post. thing weighs in the high 40's.

Now, he used to show up at races and get laughed at. cutoff jeans, farmer shirt, farmer shoes...3 years running he never came in lower than third...racing expert and racing people all kitted up and light bikes and everything.

no one laughs now, he is legendary in these parts. I ride his bike once in a while and I cannot really figure out how to coaster-brake mtb very well, but this bike just GOES through the woods and through the mung like nothing else. Plus this guy is a beast and can ride circles about anyone he sets his mind to ride circles around. Bike shop offered to supply him with a 19lb litespeed -free- with all the fixin's and he refused...only wants to ride the schwinn,.

tl;dr: 26 inch tank...gets laughed at...he laughs last.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Nope. I see all wheel sizes on the trails. I old bikes and new bikes. And older bikes are all going to be 26"ers. I've had some compliments on my 14 y.o. Cannondale too.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

I've noticed the opposite. Most riders, no matter what size, always seem very nice. I have a 29er hardtail and a 26 rigid and when I go out on the 26 everyone is friendly and it starts up a lot of conversation about being on a rigid that in all honesty, probably doesn't belong on some of the trails I take it to.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

caboose302 said:


> I've noticed the opposite. Most riders, no matter what size, always seem very nice. I have a 29er hardtail and a 26 rigid and when I go out on the 26 everyone is friendly and it starts up a lot of conversation about being on a rigid that in all honesty, probably doesn't belong on some of the trails I take it to.


It "belongs" wherever you can ride it and have fun. But no reverse smug on that bad boy, eh?


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

Haha I get teased a lot because it's an old POS Huffy that weighs more than I do. I was into road bikes when I was younger so this was my first mtb. Figure I'm just going to ride it until it breaks. Usually the conversation starts when I pass some people on their high-end bikes. My buddy jokingly told me to tell them "skill is built, not bought".


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Not trying to be "the guy" on the forum but why is there a post asking everyone if you get ridiculed for riding a 26er on the trail? I mean are there riders out there outside of the internet that really care that much about what you are riding? I mean are there gangs of 29er riders wearing black leather jackets and plum smugglers waiting in ambush behind the rocks and trees to jump someone who rides by on a 26er?

I mean I guess we can ask if someone has been harassed for having rim brakes by the disc brake crowd or those riding flats being hazed by the clipless folks. 

Honestly, I haven't met anyone in the 8 years I have been riding who gave a rats butt about what I was riding. Bring on more threads like this...they are entertaining.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

If I see anything other than a 29er HT, I try to crush their soul.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Ha, this thread indirectly made me of that How to be a Mountain Biker video when he says "pick your wheel size and be a dick about it".

Seriously though I ride a 26" AM couple years old in an area that's mostly 29"/27.5" - never noticed this.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I think everyone kind of checks out other people's bike when they're on the trail. I do it not to judge, but just out of curiosity. Everyone seems to be on a Giant, Trek or Specialized. I always look for people who are riding 650Bs just to get some feedback from them and on some trails, some say they prefer their 26ers at times. I've been a huge supporter of the 26ers but if I find a good deal on a 650B, then I might be inclined to pick one up. But a good majority of the riders that I've come across on the trails are still on their 26ers.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Where I live, there's often bike, wheel, component discussion in parking lots at trail heads. No smug. Mosty legit questions like: "I've heard a lot about that Enduro 29'er, but have never seen one in the wild. How do you like it? What did were on before you got it?" Or "are those Enves ?Seriously? What bank did you rob?" That kind if shyte. Trails are for riding, not idle conversation.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Shakester said:


> I think everyone kind of checks out other people's bike when they're on the trail. I do it not to judge, but just out of curiosity. Everyone seems to be on a Giant, Trek or Specialized. I always look for people who are riding 650Bs just to get some feedback from them and on some trails, some say they prefer their 26ers at times. I've been a huge supporter of the 26ers but if I find a good deal on a 650B, then I might be inclined to pick one up. But a good majority of the riders that I've come across on the trails are still on their 26ers.


Yep..the gear is fun and its cool to see what is out there..no judgement...but still...crush...souls


----------



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 24, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> ...I mean are there gangs of 29er riders wearing black leather jackets and plum smugglers waiting in ambush...


Plum smugglers. I'm adding that to my vocabulary.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm smug no matter....


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Germany_chris said:


> I'm smug no matter....


Well, you're German. You can't help it. Genetic

LOL


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Put some 2.35's on your 26" bike....Not much of a difference in rolling circumference compared to the average 27.5's No one will notice the difference!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I had never thought about this until now. All my riding mates are just relaxed and friendly dudes. I've never felt any smugness from them, but I guess I ride a 26. Come to think of it, we do come across riders on bikes that are not 26 from time to time, but I just don't remember the meetings. I've never seen any smugness on our trails, but now I'm going to pay more attention


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I just helped a buddy rebuild an old spesh for his GF. It has:

Steel frame
Rigid fork
26" wheels
Square taper BB
Canti brakes
7 speed cassette

I only hope she doesn't get jumped on her way to work by a gang of carbon 29ers.

I was reading through this thread and gonna post the same thing. I've never met one person who cared about wheel size or really anything other than commenting about being a beast for riding SS or curious about some the 1x setup or whatever. I can't even tell what what wheel size someone is riding by looking, I'd have to read the rim or something, lol! Only on the internet do people obsess about these minutiae of bike gear.



Lawson Raider said:


> Not trying to be "the guy" on the forum but why is there a post asking everyone if you get ridiculed for riding a 26er on the trail? I mean are there riders out there outside of the internet that really care that much about what you are riding? I mean are there gangs of 29er riders wearing black leather jackets and plum smugglers waiting in ambush behind the rocks and trees to jump someone who rides by on a 26er?
> 
> I mean I guess we can ask if someone has been harassed for having rim brakes by the disc brake crowd or those riding flats being hazed by the clipless folks.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't met anyone in the 8 years I have been riding who gave a rats butt about what I was riding. Bring on more threads like this...they are entertaining.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

dwt said:


> Well, you're German. You can't help it. Genetic
> 
> LOL


Not German


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Germany_chris said:


> Not German


Just your handle is. Are you stationed there ?


----------



## 3ftabove (May 12, 2007)

People can be a holes... it is usually stemmed from insecurity. Someone with a bmf bike that is a cool rider isn't going to be an a hole. Sales guy I met at my LBS is a racer with a SWEET all carbon Epic, prob upwards of 7k. He was one of the nicest down to earth guys Ive met yet in regards to this sport... He even knew we likely werent buying a bike from him since my wife already had a Lust on layaway which we told him when we walked in. Anyway, imo its all about the ride, and being able to enjoy nature and not be at work... some people really just need to calm down before they have a stroke at the age of 40 over some stupid non important BS like what wheels some guy has on a bike he saw in the woods.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

dwt said:


> Just your handle is. Are you stationed there ?


I never was but I married a German and came here after I got out but yes I do work for the Army and have now for 10 years. If I can't land a gig on the economy I'll head back to the states in 2016 for a couple years, I'm thinking about trying for Alaska but the Army is going to want to send me back to Hawaii.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Totally OT, but having worked in AK quite a bit and been to the major HI islands I know where I'd move, cost of living be damned.

I mean, anchorage is shockingly expensive anyway considering the kind of town it is. Can't get fresh fruits and veggies, winter is horrible, lots of kooks. And the no sun/always sun thing just jacks you up.

I know you'd probably be in honolulu which isn't ideal IMO but still I'd rather live in a studio apartment there than anywhere in AK.



Germany_chris said:


> I never was but I married a German and came here after I got out but yes I do work for the Army and have now for 10 years. If I can't land a gig on the economy I'll head back to the states in 2016 for a couple years, I'm thinking about trying for Alaska but the Army is going to want to send me back to Hawaii.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Totally OT, but having worked in AK quite a bit and been to the major HI islands I know where I'd move, cost of living be damned.
> 
> I mean, anchorage is shockingly expensive anyway considering the kind of town it is. Can't get fresh fruits and veggies, winter is horrible, lots of kooks. And the no sun/always sun thing just jacks you up.
> 
> I know you'd probably be in honolulu which isn't ideal IMO but still I'd rather live in a studio apartment there than anywhere in AK.


The cost of living of either place pales in comparison to Stuttgart. My studio in Ewa Beach was 850+ utilities I'd be really hard pressed to find a studio here for the same price in Euros. I liked Hawaii a lot but it's one of those been there done that things I've lived there ridden on all the islands so there really isn't much new to do there. AK has mountains and you have to be a little tougher to live up there which appeals to me, then there is Kodiak island which is a place I've always wanted to visit. I have an old Army buddy that happens to lives in Point Barrow which is another place that I'd like to see even if it's only for a couple days as much to say I've been there as anything else. Realistically I'd end up at JBER so EVERYTHING would be a flight buy my wife will not be coming with so I'll have the time to do things.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Got passed by a guy on a 29er. He was going too fast to see if he was being smug. I passed another guy on a 29er, twice actually. I was going too fast to see if he was being smug. Ran into a group of riders, two guys and two women who seemed pretty friendly. I didn't even notice any of their wheel sizes except for the guy on the fatbike. Saw some smug dudes all geared up hanging around a pickup truck talking about their bikes. I think they'd probably be smug regardless of wheel size.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm with you. If you're looking for an experience then AK certainly is that.

There is a lot of good riding and obviously plenty of backcountry in AK. Lots of critters as well. I'm always bikeless out there but I've done plenty of trail running. It's kind of a short season, but you could always get a fatbike for the winter or just ski, snowshoe, etc... in the long winter. Or just drink like everybody else. 



Germany_chris said:


> The cost of living of either place pales in comparison to Stuttgart. My studio in Ewa Beach was 850+ utilities I'd be really hard pressed to find a studio here for the same price in Euros. I liked Hawaii a lot but it's one of those been there done that things I've lived there ridden on all the islands so there really isn't much new to do there. AK has mountains and you have to be a little tougher to live up there which appeals to me, then there is Kodiak island which is a place I've always wanted to visit. I have an old Army buddy that happens to lives in Point Barrow which is another place that I'd like to see even if it's only for a couple days as much to say I've been there as anything else. Realistically I'd end up at JBER so EVERYTHING would be a flight buy my wife will not be coming with so I'll have the time to do things.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm smug AGAINST anyone not riding a 26in bike. Not really, but in my mind I am.

I am because I cannot go to the LBS and buy any DECENT tires for my 26in bike. I am because I cannot got to the LBS and look at any 26in forks. Like this thing has just *poofed* off the face of the earth as a form of usable trail biking machine and is completely inept at having fun on the trail and should not be repaired. F-you local bike shops, you aren't getting a F-ing dollar from me. 

So I am smug against them, because people ate up the 27.5 that the industry shoved down our throats, and now I am either forced to be bitter or drop the money and join the "revolution".

So I will be riding my 26er obsolete piece of **** and hating on the 27.5in secretly every time I ride. 

I have a 29er. It is a fast hard tail race machine. So I am not prejudiced against wheel sizes other than 26in, I am just a sad little troll with an obsolete bike. But my buddies 27.5 Kona process feels 95% the same as mine when we swap out. Not dropping $3k for 5% difference.

So yes, internal smugness abounds.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I get so many compliments on my bike and I know that people are just lying to me to make me feel better because I still have those only tiny 26" wheels, but its nice to know that people care about how i feel about my ride. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

Opposite of smug - Rode for the first time with a colleague. After the ride he said to me: "I'm really relieved. Before you showed up I was afraid you would have one of those stupid 29ers."

100% true story!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

It's totally normal that people are interested in what others are riding. So the whole "just ride" thing only goes so far, you have to be riding on top of something. And it does matter to some degree. You don't see 10" wheels or 60" wheels out there lol not that I wouldn't ride them. 

I am sad that the 26" ht is just gone from the stores. I was recently thinking of a 26" ht to race and could find nothing around here anywhere. Tires are pretty much nil.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

A few of the local stores have more 26" tires than 29" tires. If I want a decent 26 tire I can just walk in and buy one. If I want a decent 29 tire I have to order it.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds like you need to meditate or smoke some herb or something. 

Seriously though, I got a 27.5 recently only because I could see the writing on the wall, and the bikes really are better than anything else I've ridden. I wouldn't go out of the way to 'upgrade' if you already have a nice 26er, but if you are in the market for a new bike it's not that hard a choice unless you're set on being a holdout.

I went back to some of my old posts during the 29er 'revolution' and saw that while it was happening I was saying that for a FS bike it doesn't make sense to fit larger wheels to 'roll better' since the suspension takes care of obstacles and rolling benefits are probably negated by wheel weight, acceleration up/after climbing tech sections and so on. They're great for hardtail XC bikes on XC trails (see XC racers doing well on 29ers) but for most trails I ride I'd like a FS smaller wheeled bike.

Personally IDGAF if it's 26" or 27.5" as long as we can just pick a f'in wheel size and stick with it. I've got some 26" wheels in the basement I'm really wanting to build into something but I need a damn frame! 



y0bailey said:


> I'm smug AGAINST anyone not riding a 26in bike. Not really, but in my mind I am.
> 
> I am because I cannot go to the LBS and buy any DECENT tires for my 26in bike. I am because I cannot got to the LBS and look at any 26in forks. Like this thing has just *poofed* off the face of the earth as a form of usable trail biking machine and is completely inept at having fun on the trail and should not be repaired. F-you local bike shops, you aren't getting a F-ing dollar from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

doctock993 said:


> Opposite of smug - Rode for the first time with a colleague. After the ride he said to me: "I'm really relieved. Before you showed up I was afraid you would have one of those stupid 29ers."
> 
> 100% true story!


That is hilarious. And it makes me wonder, will wheelsize someday surpass all other forms of prejudice?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

onlycrimson said:


> It's totally normal that people are interested in what others are riding. So the whole "just ride" thing only goes so far, you have to be riding on top of something. And it does matter to some degree. You don't see 10" wheels or 60" wheels out there lol not that I wouldn't ride them.
> 
> I am sad that the 26" ht is just gone from the stores. I was recently thinking of a 26" ht to race and could find nothing around here anywhere. Tires are pretty much nil.


If the LBS won't stock the components and rubber we need for our 26ers, then the online businesses are goinng to do pretty well.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

I need to learn how to weld. I would start a company called "sixer" and just sell bomb assed 26in frames. I feel like I could make a killing.


----------



## deadgoat (Jan 19, 2004)

*I really doubt it.*



y0bailey said:


> I need to learn how to weld. I would start a company called "sixer" and just sell bomb assed 26in frames. I feel like I could make a killing.


I really doubt it.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

I think its great to have those choices out there. My wife started on a 29 but never really liked it she's on a 650b now and loves it.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

We always make fun of each other both about our bikes and riding skills regardless of wheel size.


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm on a 26 and wouldn't trade it for anything else at the moment. It's the lightest bike at the XC races and still takes big drops on the "fun" trails. It awarded me ALL the KOM's at the local trail and too many to count at others. I won my age group in Cat 1 at the local XC series and got 6th overall including pro/elite Cats. Ebay is full of 26" parts and much less expensive than LBS. So, what would I gain by getting a different bike? Weight?

I know I will eventually be on a bike with wheels other 26". As the manufacturers put their R&D dollars into 29 and now 27.5, the quality and weight will improve while 26 technology remains stagnant. Bigger wheeled bikes will be the obvious choice at some point. But for now, my 26 is doing fine and I have results to prove it.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I just bought a new fs 26er (Marin Mount Vision XM8) for well under half what the new 27.5ers and 29ers are selling for.

I suppose by the time that one wears out, we'll be up to 36" wheels and short riders will be mounting embarcation ladders.


----------



## philip5296 (May 15, 2014)

Here in Houston there is a pretty good sized off-road biking community. We have two major trail groupings (Anthills & Ho Chi Min) right here in the city so you see a lot of people out riding. I do roll a 10 year old 26" Giant I've rebuilt into a modern bike, all except the wheel size.

Mostly people just ride and I've never had anyone comment about my bike one way or the other. We're all out there to get our kicks and don't do much standing around flapping our gums. I see everything from cheap big box store bikes to ten thousand dollar carbon 29ers out there and everybody pretty much does the same thing - rolls down the trail. Some better than others. But nobody's gonna stop to say anything other than offer assistance when one of us crashes, gets a flat, or needs help moving a downed tree or whatever.

Just ride and enjoy what you've got. Don't worry about what everybody else has. How could you possibly know their decision criteria for what they ride? Rest assured it's not the same as yours. I have a very good reason for spending as much on rebuilding my ten year old 26" bike with all the choice bits I like as I would have spent on buying a fancy new 27.5 or 29. Probably wouldn't make sense to you but it makes me happy as hell. Yay!


----------



## NDed (Aug 23, 2014)

There's no discrimination here really. Rather, I normally get people asking how old my frame is (1995 I assume, still an unknown frame. The Trek sticker is a lie), and they give good comments, and suggestions on how to make it ride better. Sometimes, they even offer to sell some parts I need for cheap.









You respect them, they respect you. Simple as that.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I just laugh at them. I am well past the point where I care about what some random ******** stranger on the trail thinks about me and what bike I ride.

Besides -- laughing at them tends to piss them off, which is the best comeback.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

_CJ said:


> I can barely go for a ride without running into some level of condescension from riders on "modern" bikes. Comments about how my bike is "old school", or "holy crap, you rode that, on that?!?!", and asking when I'm going to "upgrade".
> 
> Funny how many of those idiots I've ridden off my wheel lately.


Yeah, I get smugness as well. It usually comes when I drop their asses on the hill or the downhill! J/K. Really though, this topic just validates the point that the marketing seeds are planted well with a segment of the community that is based on wants more than needs.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

After first posting I made a point to pay more attention when I'm riding to see who is the least "friendly" riders around my area. Surprisingly the 26s and 29ers were both really friendly, but I got more "smugness" from the single-speed guys more than anyone else. If you don't ride a single, you're lucky if you can get a "hi" out of them.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Are the single-speeders out-of-breath from pedaling downhill?

I wouldn't know myself, I never see them on the trails here.


----------



## caboose302 (May 24, 2014)

andytiedye said:


> Are the single-speeders out-of-breath from pedaling downhill?
> 
> I wouldn't know myself, I never see them on the trails here.


Don't know. I rarely ever see them outside the parking lot talking to other single-speeders.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I would only worry about it if your girlfriend or wife is commenting about the size of your wheel.


----------



## yeti_mcshreddy (Dec 16, 2013)

y0bailey said:


> I need to learn how to weld. I would start a company called "sixer" and just sell bomb assed 26in frames. I feel like I could make a killing.


Guess you are gonna have to start manufacturing your own tires and forks. But hey, I have some old 26" stuff laying around, and it would be sweet to throw them on a sweet hardtail.


----------



## yeti_mcshreddy (Dec 16, 2013)

caboose302 said:


> After first posting I made a point to pay more attention when I'm riding to see who is the least "friendly" riders around my area. Surprisingly the 26s and 29ers were both really friendly, but I got more "smugness" from the single-speed guys more than anyone else. If you don't ride a single, you're lucky if you can get a "hi" out of them.


When I was a SS rider, I was a complete jerk to everyone. Now, I have eleven gears on my hard tail. I just got the nice guy award at my local trail


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

philip5296 said:


> Here in Houston there is a pretty good sized off-road biking community. We have two major trail groupings (Anthills & Ho Chi Min) right here in the city so you see a lot of people out riding. I do roll a 10 year old 26" Giant I've rebuilt into a modern bike, all except the wheel size.
> 
> Mostly people just ride and I've never had anyone comment about my bike one way or the other. We're all out there to get our kicks and don't do much standing around flapping our gums. I see everything from cheap big box store bikes to ten thousand dollar carbon 29ers out there and everybody pretty much does the same thing - rolls down the trail. Some better than others. But nobody's gonna stop to say anything other than offer assistance when one of us crashes, gets a flat, or needs help moving a downed tree or whatever.
> 
> Just ride and enjoy what you've got. Don't worry about what everybody else has. How could you possibly know their decision criteria for what they ride? Rest assured it's not the same as yours. I have a very good reason for spending as much on rebuilding my ten year old 26" bike with all the choice bits I like as I would have spent on buying a fancy new 27.5 or 29. Probably wouldn't make sense to you but it makes me happy as hell. Yay!


Don't forget the 2 Cypresswood trails. They are hands down better than Memorial Park or Terry Hershey at the present time. Come check them out!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Yetimnstr575 said:


> I love my mountain bike and mountain biking. I however couldn't ever imagine making a remark about whatever bike you ride let alone wheel size.
> If they some how come out with a 28" wheel then people will probably like that too.
> I mean come on if someone's remarks about wheel size bothers a person to begin with we have bigger issues on our hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They have a 28" wheel size. That's what they call 29ers in the EU on some tire web sites.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

650, 650a, 650b, 650c too


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

You want to experience smug, bring an old school 7 speed steel frame road bike to a group ride. Those guys with $8000+ carbon bikes 15 lbs and under will sniff unless you can smoke their asses on your 25lbs antique. If you can do that why are you on an antique? Only a tiny minority of the carbon boys are poseurs with big wallets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

dwt said:


> You want to experience smug, bring an old school 7 speed steel frame road bike to a group ride. Those guys with $8000+ carbon bikes 15 lbs and under will sniff unless you can smoke their asses on your 25lbs antique. If you can do that why are you on an antique? Only a tiny minority of the carbon boys are poseurs with big wallets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people thinks that getting the top of the line stuff is going to make them look more credible. Once a year, my friends and I haul our bass boats to Clear Lake for a friendly tournament. One year, my friend invited one of his Silicon Valley co-workers to join in. This guy showed up with his Hummer towing a top of the line, new Ranger Z22 boat, which is pretty much a $70K bass boat. First off, he was late, because he had to fill his Hummer up twice for the 300 mile drive, but when had absolutely no clue what he was doing out here. My boat is nothing to sneeze at but its 2005 (Skeeter ZX225), but he looked at my boat and made a pretty smug comment. I forgot what it was, but it was something in the lines of "time for a new boat, huh?" He also had all the high end fishing rods and reels (Daiwa Steez). I don't think he caught 1 fish the entire day.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Shakester said:


> Some people thinks that getting the top of the line stuff is going to make them look more credible. Once a year, my friends and I haul our bass boats to Clear Lake for a friendly tournament. One year, my friend invited one of his Silicon Valley co-workers to join in. This guy showed up with his Hummer towing a top of the line, new Ranger Z22 boat, which is pretty much a $70K bass boat. First off, he was late, because he had to fill his Hummer up twice for the 300 mile drive, but when had absolutely no clue what he was doing out here. My boat is nothing to sneeze at but its 2005 (Skeeter ZX225), but he looked at my boat and made a pretty smug comment. I forgot what it was, but it was something in the lines of "time for a new boat, huh?" He also had all the high end fishing rods and reels (Daiwa Steez). I don't think he caught 1 fish the entire day.


Hope you were able to shame the d-bag with your catch

"Time for a new sport, huh?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

dwt said:


> Hope you were able to shame the d-bag with your catch
> 
> "Time for a new sport, huh?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely out-fished the guy. I've been fishing for 20+ years. Sucks I didn't win the friendly $1000 prize though.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Shakester said:


> I definitely out-fished the guy. I've been fishing for 20+ years. Sucks I didn't win the friendly $1000 prize though.


Don't know where you are, but I live in the Finger Lakes region, Upstate New York where there was a huge tournament last week on Cayuga Lake. I guess Pro Bass Fishing is huge across the country. Don't know enough about it to know what's cool and what's not, but do know that equipment poseurs who can't walk the walk exist in all sports. If they weren't pumping money into the Industry, they'd totally be scum sucking bottom feeders. Even dumping boat loads of Silicon Valley "petty cash" into the particular industry, they don't understand that you can't buy your way up the totem pole, gotta climb each rung all by yourself. Bravo to the ones who can do both, make money and still do well athletically. I did both and though I was never above B or maybe B+, I never sucked scum either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

It's hard to tell how smug someone is when I'm flying past them! ;-)


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

tbmaddux said:


> "Now choose your favorite size, and be a dick about it"


I was gonna post the same thing when I saw the thread title.

I can barely tell the difference by looking. Who cares? 90% of the folks I see on the trails with their $3,000+ 650s and 29s and Enduros and Konas and Fox shocks and Rock Shox and Doohiminey Dox go around the obstacles that I shred with my $650 Hardrock. I usually get smoked on the simple parts of the trail, but when it comes down to it, it's the size of the skills, not the wheels.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

No, never. I've got compliments for riding this a few times:


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I may have caught a snide remark from a guy riding a 26er or it could have just been matter of fact. He was in front of me as we navigated an acute angle turn and I commented on how I disliked that turn. He told me it was because I was riding a 29er. Though the rest of that trail I had to be careful not to run over him dure some of the decents and climbs. I guess it's all a trade off.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

That sounds like a guy joking, trying to be funny but you often have to know the individual a bit to understand if they are being a smart-ss or just being funny.

My impression of most trail corners or most riding is it's more about one's skill, style or experience/ability than the number of spokes in your wheel-set, size of tire or color of the bike.
Yet on any given bad day or one w/o coffee, I'd blame any one of those things.


----------



## STLZM (Jun 10, 2014)

My cousin whom I often ride with whips an older GT Avalanche 26" with a nice RockShox fork, some XT components, etc. Although he's 6ft tall and in plenty good shape to ride a larger wheel size, I doubt if he will ever make the jump to a bigger wheel. He also comes from a BMX background - so that's probably part of it. Frankly, he climbs better than I do and has a lot of balls, and I am a little more reserved, but handle the technical aspects better. By the way, I'm riding a Fuji Tahoe 29er... which has a bunch of great parts on it and handles fantastically - and I've had to stand up for the bike almost immediately when talking to people on higher end 29ers!! I think the point is.. no matter how sick your bike is.. the wheel size.. plethora of carbon parts, or completely rigid frame/SS... someone is going to find a way to be a smug ******* because people can be smug *******s. I think the consensus here is that most of us just absolutely LOVE to shred and clearly those people are out there for other reasons.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

STLZM said:


> My cousin whom I often ride with whips an older GT Avalanche 26" with a nice RockShox fork, some XT components, etc. Although he's 6ft tall and in plenty good shape to ride a larger wheel size, I doubt if he will ever make the jump to a bigger wheel. He also comes from a BMX background - so that's probably part of it. Frankly, he climbs better than I do and has a lot of balls, and I am a little more reserved, but handle the technical aspects better. By the way, I'm riding a Fuji Tahoe 29er... which has a bunch of great parts on it and handles fantastically - and I've had to stand up for the bike almost immediately when talking to people on higher end 29ers!! I think the point is.. no matter how sick your bike is.. the wheel size.. plethora of carbon parts, or completely rigid frame/SS... someone is going to find a way to be a smug ******* because people can be smug *******s. I think the consensus here is that most of us just absolutely LOVE to shred and clearly those people are out there for other reasons.


Good points. 
I've run a few numbers on bikes and if doing so correctly, I come up with gearing (ratios that are 'corrected') for the 29" making them match many of the 26" set ups. If so, this would mean the pedaling (powering) the bike shouldn't be much if any different in those cases.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I was looked down upon by a guy riding a Surly Krampus while riding on Sunday. Of course, I was passing him, and he was a fairly small fellow, but still on account of the bike, he was WAY UP THERE!

Oh, yes.......and I was riding my lowly old 26" 1X10 Joker; not the speediest steed in the stable.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know the first thing about Surly bikes but if they promote, enhance or expect the namesake to be part of the ownership experience, I think we should allow a pass for a grouchy or brusque attitude. Just them though.

At least they didn't brand the bikes 'Pissy' although I suppose that attitude played out wouldn't differ much.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I get smack about driving a Ford truck from my uncle who is a retired GM worker. Whenever he talks smack about my beloved 2003 Ford Ranger, I just show him my odometer which reads 300,000+ miles on the original engine and transmission and still running like a champ. Then I ask him to show me his odometer on his GM truck - oh yes, it's in the shop.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

dwt said:


> You want to experience smug, bring an old school 7 speed steel frame road bike to a group ride. Those guys with $8000+ carbon bikes 15 lbs and under will sniff unless you can smoke their asses on your 25lbs antique. If you can do that why are you on an antique? Only a tiny minority of the carbon boys are poseurs with big wallets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going unshaved on a competitive road ride on a steel bike with downtube shifters and smoking the **** out of everyone is one of the most satisfying experiences a mountain biker can have.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Going unshaved on a competitive road ride on a steel bike with downtube shifters and smoking the **** out of everyone is one of the most satisfying experiences a mountain biker can have.


Even better if you wear a camelbak.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just got back from a nice little shakedown ride on my brand new 26" SS. I was shocked that I wasn't gang raped by a pack of wild lycra race kit wearing 29er riders. Lucky me I guess.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Just got back from a nice little shakedown ride on my brand new 26" SS. I was shocked that I wasn't gang raped by a pack of wild lycra race kit wearing 29er riders. Lucky me I guess.


New 26" SS about as rare as an honest politician. Just think of all the hype you resisted going with that little pony, new. Bravo. Hope you smoked a few of the 29'ers.

I have an antique 26" SS circa 1990's, rigid fork, no disc tabs, sub 20 lbs. You really don't know "flickable" till you've ridden a light 26" SS, eh? Hate to admit how rarely this bike sees action anymore.


----------

